# Anyone still using an E-MU 1820m on Windows 10?



## EgM (Mar 15, 2018)

(I did change the faulty caps to top notch japanese ones)

I actually still do and it works perfectly, even Windows WDM audio (once you set it to 44.1khz/16)

I've never actually cared to upgrade to RME and other modern interfaces 'cause it still works surprisingly!

I've tried a couple of other interfaces but always came back to the 1820 'cause to me it sounds clearer, they do have really great DAC converters!

I haven't tried loopback latency test yet, but I have it set at 2ms and it works very well without using extreme cpu.






What's your experience with it?


----------



## fraz (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi,

I've bought several used - 1212M's & 1820M - One or two need a slight repair to one of the outputs but some are in excellent condition.

This isn't my main audio interface but I really wanted to use these at some point or other.

I think Windows 7 works a lot better for ASIO and WAVE and even the EMU PCI-e drivers work on the PCI cards which is what I've got.

I don't have lots of experience using these but do know how to use the patch mix


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 22, 2018)

A friend of mine had an EMU Soundcard and I remember that it sounded so very good ..... .


----------



## fraz (Mar 22, 2018)

EMU were very popular but they are not in the same league of RME drivers. I plan to use mine with Sonic Core Xite-1 but not at the same time of course


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 22, 2018)

fraz said:


> EMU were very popular but they are not in the same league of RME drivers. I plan to use mine with Sonic Core Xite-1 but not at the same time of course


The drivers do not make the "sound"!  And yeah, I think RME are very good, but others are too ... .


----------



## fraz (Mar 22, 2018)

OK drivers don't make the sound - - But the DAC (digital to analog converters) do and they use the same as in some of the Pro Tools audio interfaces.

All I was trying to say is there are better options over the EMU - I knew this but it didn't stop me buying several of these as used parts


----------



## EgM (Mar 24, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> A friend of mine had an EMU Soundcard and I remember that it sounded so very good ..... .



It does sound awesome!


----------



## EgM (Mar 24, 2018)

fraz said:


> EMU were very popular but they are not in the same league of RME drivers. I plan to use mine with Sonic Core Xite-1 but not at the same time of course



In my experience here with the last beta drivers on win10/64 everything is very smooth, no odd pop/clicks of any kind with tons of VSTis running. Pretty sure RME could beat it on the ms level but it's still awesome.


----------

